# Wie funktioniert ein PC?



## d b (13. Juli 2011)

Hi, vorab:
NEIN, ich bin kein Voll-Noob!
Dennoch, wie funktioniert eig. so ein PC?!
Wie werden die Signale verarbeitet, etc...
Würde mich ma interessieren.


----------



## taks (13. Juli 2011)

Lies als erstes doch mal diese beiden Artikel durch. Sollte dir mal einen Fundament liefern 


Computer

Mikroelektronik



_edit:
Ich hab hier noch irgendwo grundlegende Unterlagen herumliegen, die auch noch den Zusammenhang zu den Ein- und Ausgabegeräten und der Verarbeitung deren Signal behandelt. 
Aber heut hab ich keine Lust mehr zum suchen _


----------



## Kev95 (13. Juli 2011)

taks schrieb:


> Lies als erstes doch mal diese beiden Artikel durch. Sollte dir mal einen Fundament liefern
> 
> 
> Computer
> ...


Danach gehts dann weiter zu CPU, Grafikkarte und Festplatte. Dir alles zu schreiben, würde einfach den Rahmen sprengen. Das meiste weis ich wahrscheinlich nichtmal.


----------



## taks (13. Juli 2011)

Vor Grafikkarte und Festplatte solltest du aber noch den RAM, Flash-Speicher und Speichercontroller anschauen.
Zu dem Controller finde ich im Moment aber leider keinen Artikel. 

_edit: Oder hier ist es mal ein bisschen erklärt. Sollte für heute sicher reichen ^^
Klick_


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Juli 2011)

Ein wenig Datenverarbeitung wäre noch die Würze da es irgendwie mit damit zusammen hängt. Jetzt dürfte der Kopf wohl brummen.


----------



## Superwip (14. Juli 2011)

Hab dir eine PN geschickt...


----------

